

5 Products That Should Fear Google’s Next Killing Spree - jsalinas
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/03/five-google-products-at-risk/?cid=co6478564

======
atesti
I like that the article ends with the idea of killing Google Apps, because ad-
revenue and defending it against Facebook could be more important.

If they kill Google Docs, etc., will people move back from the cloud after
loosing everything?

~~~
pasbesoin
Apps is used internally at Google, as I understand it. That's where many of
its component applications were first used -- a real case of dogfooding
(and/or commercializing what you're already doing, à la AWS, for example).

They recently whacked multiple child accounts for what was Apps Standard /
"free".

They also have long term contracts, e.g. with the GSA.

Maybe they'll tighten the screws on commercial Apps accounts/availability, but
I don't really see Apps going away anytime soon.

Which isn't to say one shouldn't back up, and be prepared.

